# echo pole saw



## ewoolsey (Mar 12, 2009)

hi, everyone i am new on here , i am buying a echo 265-s pole saw tomarrow, is it worth buying the 5 feet extension, to use in my bucket truck ?any one have one , and do you like it ? thanks ed


----------



## jar1zx (Mar 13, 2009)

the power pruner had a echo engine on it and it was good. i hope i rembered the brand right. i use a 2 piece husky pole saw right now i like it 2

just stay away from the stihll pole saw that slides in and out and u should be ok


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 13, 2009)

jar1zx said:


> the power pruner had a echo engine on it and it was good. i hope i rembered the brand right. i use a 2 piece husky pole saw right now i like it 2
> 
> just stay away from the stihll pole saw that slides in and out and u should be ok



Not sure why you don't like the stihl extention pole saws??? I've owned them for several years and like them better than the echo power pruners I used to operate. I've bent a couple of extension shafts from abuse but that's no fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a echo ppt2100 pole saw with the 5' extention and the 265 without. I put it on the 2100 since the saw was shorter than the other anyways. 
The extension is handy to prune around a roof, but other times it is easier to use the other one as is isnt so long.

I also have had stihl crap and they bog down considerably without a extension and are a pain to cut a branch as their powerband is to geared to high.


----------



## jar1zx (Mar 13, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Not sure why you don't like the stihl extention pole saws??? I've owned them for several years and like them better than the echo power pruners I used to operate. I've bent a couple of extension shafts from abuse but that's no fault of the manufacturer.



Abor pro. the saw it's self is ok engine again good. the oil screen on it is crap. now if say the person who buys the saw only uses it and cleans that screen often he might have good luck

but dont let a newbe ever use it. limb hangs the bar you stay on the gas shaft is warped. if u run it with warped shaft. the shaft will eat out the 
teflon liner. go get it fixed shop will put in a new shaft 2 fix it. if they did not replace teflon liner that shaft runs in guess what the shaft will warp soon again. 
if the bar oil screen plugs up mean WHEN and its run like that any time at all shaft will warp.
but i had the 1 of the 1st ones that came out around here maybe stilh fixed that bad flaw if not its costly badly designed and junk 

in all fairness my town's johndeer/yamaha/stihl's shop cant do repairs on chainsaws very well and if i had a better dealer. maybe i would not hate the HT75 as bad as i do now. i think it was called an ht75 lol


----------



## ewoolsey (Mar 14, 2009)

i have been useing it ,i like it ,it start's every pull, i did have a scare today in the bucket, i cut off a limb which caught on the saw as it falls , about pulled me out of the bucket, i was straped in, the saw was hooked to me, the tree's i have been trimming are all about 65 to 70 feet tall ,my bucket goes to 55 feet, so i need the pole saw to reach them, they are ice storm damaged trees from a year ago, im shaping them up also , any info to make doing this safer ?


----------



## jar1zx (Mar 15, 2009)

ewoolsey said:


> i have been useing it ,i like it ,it start's every pull, i did have a scare today in the bucket, i cut off a limb which caught on the saw as it falls , about pulled me out of the bucket, i was straped in, the saw was hooked to me, the tree's i have been trimming are all about 65 to 70 feet tall ,my bucket goes to 55 feet, so i need the pole saw to reach them, they are ice storm damaged trees from a year ago, im shaping them up also , any info to make doing this safer ?



ok this can be easy or tricky.
most my tree trimming is climbing. but i have worked out of a bucket a great deal 2
Q do u have help if ? if so take a throw line and throw it over the tallest limbs u are cutting (since tho's are the ones that will get ya) and have the ground help pull them over while u cut them

K if u dont have ground help. do u know match cut? are u good with it? if so match cut the limbs and use ur polesaw or u could get a few fiberglass sectoins two 6 foot sectoins would be 12 foot and use the hook and push the limbs over. if u dont know match cut disregarde what i just said. u will get hurt. and try 2 find a good groundsman

i may need to explain myself match cut is 2 cuts that over lap each other top and bottom bottom cut is the derectoin u want it 2 fall
and good rule of thumb is to overlap the cuts 1 inch on bigger trunks u can do more. and on bigger trunks the cuts have to be closer 2 gather. if u do it right it will make a hinge and stay there till u relese it. wind,lean,types of tree's will affect this cut
if u dont know this cut dont try 2 learn it on what ur doing. this cut is best learnt climbing or on the ground


----------



## Raymond (Mar 15, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Not sure why you don't like the stihl extention pole saws??? I've owned them for several years and like them better than the echo power pruners I used to operate. I've bent a couple of extension shafts from abuse but that's no fault of the manufacturer.


Not to mention a buddy of mine bought one and it was a little more than the STIHL. Wasn't much more but more is more. I have to admit I think the shafts are a little tougher/stronger but...


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the stihl ht-75 and beat the crap out of it, it even fell off the trailer at 60 mph and only broke the oil cap and spark plug......echo is a good product also but at the time they didn't have the extendable pole saw or I'd bought it.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm on my second pole saw. The one I got now is the HT 101. They told me it was a 4 stroke. But it uses the same 50 to 1 gas and doesn't have oil in the case so I don't know.

We take it on every job we do. Times we didn't think we needed it is when some neighbor or even the customer would ask about a limb or two in a different tree, so yeah it goes with us everyday. Be lost with out it.


----------

